# Rule question



## jimf (Jul 25, 2011)

Does the KCBS allow propane grills?  I ask because some people like to finish their ribs on the grill for the final hour to give the outside a crispier edge.  Is this allowed in competitions?


----------



## chadinclw (Jul 25, 2011)

Nope. No cooker using anything but charcoal, wood, or pellets (wood products) allowed. If teams "finish" on a grill it's a charcoal or wood fired grill. Actually, "grilling" is not permitted by the rules though many, many teams finish by grilling.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 25, 2011)

Google is your friend...really!!

http://www.kcbs.us/pdf/2011_Rules_and_Regulations_12-10-2010.pdf  

Craig


----------



## jimf (Jul 25, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Google is your friend...really!!
> 
> http://www.kcbs.us/pdf/2011_Rules_and_Regulations_12-10-2010.pdf
> 
> Craig




the rules referenced above don't say anything about grilling.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 25, 2011)

Gee wiz!! I am sorry..

http://www.kcbs.us/contact.php  

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 25, 2011)

The way I read it is that you can use no means of cooking other than wood or charcoal. But it doesn't hurt to contact them and ask.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 25, 2011)

I didn't think you could use a propane fired anything in KCBS comps to prepare your entry in anyway. There are some KCBS members on the site I'm sure one will be along to answer soon


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 25, 2011)

He must have missed it in the rules about gas is not allowed..

Rule number 6...  It's right there in the rules URL I posted ...really...

6) Fires shall be of wood, wood pellets or charcoal. Gas and

electric heat sources shall not be permitted for cooking or

holding.


----------



## chadinclw (Jul 25, 2011)

You can use propane (for example) to START your fire, but once you begin cooking nothing but charcoal and wood (pellets are wood).


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 25, 2011)

ChadInClw said:


> You can use propane (for example) to START your fire, but once you begin cooking nothing but charcoal and wood (pellets are wood).


Yup...yup!!

Here it is in its entirety:

6) Fires shall be of wood, wood pellets or charcoal. Gas and

electric heat sources shall not be permitted for cooking or

holding. Propane or electric is permitted as fire starters,

provided that the competition meat is not in/on the cooking

device. Electrical accessories such as spits, augers, or forced

draft are permitted. No open pits or holes are permitted,

except at the election of the contest organizer. Fires shall not

be built on the ground.


----------



## chadinclw (Jul 25, 2011)

I apologize for the mis-information about "grilling". I'm showing my age! A few years ago there was a specific line item addressing "grilling".

Anyway to answer this particular question:

CAUSES FOR DISQUALIFICATION & EVICTION of a team, its

members and/or guests: A cook team is responsible jointly

and severally for its head cook, its team members and its

guests.

a. Excessive use of alcoholic beverages or public

intoxication with a disturbance.  

b. Serving alcoholic beverages to the general public.

c. Use of illegal controlled substances.

d. Foul, abusive, or unacceptable language or any

language causing a disturbance.

e. Excessive noise, including but not limited to that

generated from speakers, such as radios, CD players,

TVs, public address systems or amplifying equipment,

will not be allowed during quiet time, designated to

start at 11:00 p.m. on contest nights and will last until

7:00 a.m. unless otherwise determined by the event.

f. Fighting and/or disorderly conduct.

g. Theft, dishonesty, cheating, use of prohibited meats,

or any act involving moral turpitude.

*h. Use of gas or other auxiliary heat sources inside the*

*cooking device*.

i.    Violation of any of the KCBS Cook’s Rules above, save

and except #9 – 13.  

and General Rule #6:

6) Fires shall be of wood, wood pellets or charcoal. Gas and

electric heat sources shall not be permitted for cooking or

holding. *Propane or electric is permitted as fire starters,*

*provided that the competition meat is not in/on the cooking*

*device.* Electrical accessories such as spits, augers, or forced

draft are permitted. No open pits or holes are permitted,

except at the election of the contest organizer. Fires shall not

be built on the ground.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 25, 2011)

And there ya have it!!!

Think that pony is dead yet???

hahahhahhahahhahahhahahahahhaa







  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## chadinclw (Jul 25, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> And there ya have it!!!
> 
> Think that pony is dead yet???
> 
> ...




The question comes up more often than you'd think. I was a KCBS and FBA judge for several years as well as a competitor.

Other associations allow electric and gas. The NBBQ News Best of the Best allows any heat source. You just have to declare what source you are using for the specific category.


----------

